# Country style ribs, best way to cook them?



## lisaluvstocook (Sep 3, 2011)

I am making a big juicy pack of country style ribs tomorrow, and I am not sure of the best way to cook them.  I want them to be moist, tender and juicy, but I do not want them to fall apart and shred into what basically will amount to pulled pork.  I was considering smoking them on indirect heat on my gas grill.  However, would low and slow in the oven be better?  Or crock pot?  The crock would be convenient, however I am afraid that they would completely disintegrate by using that method.  Either way it goes I will definitely be finishing them off over high heat on the grill with my own sauce.  Any advice/opinions are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have a pressure cooker?
I like to season my country style ribs, sear over high heat on a grill to give them some nice color, then finish off in the pressure cooker for twenty minutes. Set some veggies in some chicken broth and set the ribs on the veggies to keep them out of the liquid. Tender and tasty everytime and done in about 40 minutes. And I imagine you could sauce them when done and toss back on the grill just long enough to caramelize the sauce a little.
Anyway, that's how I do that style of pork rib.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 3, 2011)

lisaluvstocook said:


> I am making a big juicy pack of country style ribs tomorrow, and I am not sure of the best way to cook them.  I want them to be moist, tender and juicy, but I do not want them to fall apart and shred into what basically will amount to pulled pork.  I was considering smoking them on indirect heat on my gas grill.  However, would low and slow in the oven be better?  Or crock pot?  The crock would be convenient, however I am afraid that they would completely disintegrate by using that method.  Either way it goes I will definitely be finishing them off over high heat on the grill with my own sauce.  Any advice/opinions are appreciated.  Thanks!



If you want tender and juicy, boil them in stock until tender.  They'll be really flavorful and they hold together very well.  I cook up a whole batch then freeze what I'm not going to use right away.  

They can be cut up however you like and used any way, bbq, sliced in gravy, stew.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess the CS ribs I buy are more tender.  I just marinate them and grill them over medium heat.  I have also smoked them.  I haven't felt the need to boil or pressure cook them.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know if it's so much a _need_ Andy, as it is a preferred cooking method. 
I have never felt the need to marinate them


----------



## lisaluvstocook (Sep 3, 2011)

Pacanis, unfortunately a pressure cooker is one of the few kitchen tools that I do not already own.  I have always feared that I would find a way to make it explode, lol!  Zhizara, I have always read that boiling the ribs pulls so much fat and flavor out of the meat, and that it ends up in the liquid.  Is the key to making this work the usage of stock versus water?  I think my concern with these ribs is that they are HUGE, extremely meaty and thick, I know that over a direct flame they will come out tough because of the length of time that I have to cook them.  I very rarely work with the CS style ribs, I normally work with slabs, so anything other than baking them in the oven is new for me.  I have company coming, and I am trying to impress!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe low in the CP for awhile, with marinade, then on the BBQ?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 3, 2011)

i do mine in crockpot. they don't fall apart, just don't over cook them. sometimes i put added sauce on them and a quick turn in over for that. i usually do mine about five hours on slow with sauce on top, then check em. works for me.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 4, 2011)

lisaluvstocook said:


> Pacanis, unfortunately a pressure cooker is one of the few kitchen tools that I do not already own.  I have always feared that I would find a way to make it explode, lol!  Zhizara, I have always read that boiling the ribs pulls so much fat and flavor out of the meat, and that it ends up in the liquid.  Is the key to making this work the usage of stock versus water?  I think my concern with these ribs is that they are HUGE, extremely meaty and thick, I know that over a direct flame they will come out tough because of the length of time that I have to cook them.  I very rarely work with the CS style ribs, I normally work with slabs, so anything other than baking them in the oven is new for me.  I have company coming, and I am trying to impress!



Yes, boiling in stock is the key.  I use stock that has lots of flavor.  It's true that some of the flavor is added to the stock, but the flavors of the stock are added to the meat and it takes on more flavor than it loses.  The ribs also absorb some of the stock making them juicy as well as flavorful.  

The stock I used the last time had gone through several incarnations, having been used to boil turkey drumsticks, potatoes and onions, and chicken thighs, also a large handful of fresh thyme.  I always put back 2-3 cups of my stock in the freezer for the next use.

Try it!  I was amazed at the wonderful flavor and juiciness.

The stock was so rich, that I used it to make a pot of beans which were out of this world, and started a new stock by boiling a chicken thigh with celery, onions and herbs.  Gotta have stock in the freezer.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 4, 2011)

I've used this method many times with very good results:

Country Style Pork Ribs Recipes from the BBQ Pit Boys Barbecue and Grilling Show


----------



## PeterD (Oct 18, 2011)

I cook CS ribs quite often and place the ribs dirict from the package over medium- low direct heat on the barby and close the lid. I turn them from time to time to brown all 4 sides. When the inside is cooked, the outside is a little crispy. I have had many comments asking what I use on them. I dont tell them my secret, but the secret is to use beer.(drink a couple while you wait) I even had the chef from the Elks Club(2500 members) try to pry the secret out of me.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 18, 2011)

I like to boil them in seasoned water.  Tender, juicy, with a free pot of delicious stock.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 18, 2011)

I boil my ribs first and then bake slowly. the amount of scum that comes off makes it worthwile for me. I also cut them into individual ribs and sauce them while they are lined up the pan and use a little apple cider to keep the drippings from burning. I cover for the first half then uncover.


----------

